# Rack for Mountain Bike and Beach Cruiser



## feistycadavers (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a Specialized Hardrock which is awesome. However, my girlfriend refuses to give up her beach cruiser. What is the best rack to accomodate both of these bikes. I don't travel far with her bike, generally only 10 miles or so to the local park, but I'd still like a rack that would fit both bikes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Hitch mount racks that use trays for the bikes are the way to go, in my opinion. But, they are the most expensive option, espicially if your vehicle doesn't already have a hitch on it.

If you do already have a hitch, then something like a Kuat NV or Serpa, or a Thule T1 is a good choice. Beach cruiser frames are usually weird shaped and if you went with a "hanging" style rack, you will most likely need a top tube adapter to mount the beach cruiser on one of these style of racks.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

platform style racks are going to be the best,esp. for the beach cruiser. but they don't have to be that expensive. 
the thule doubletrack, and the yakima stickup are inexpensive, yet extremely easy-to-use platform style racks that don't cost as much as the holdup or the t2.
they fit both 1 1/4" and 2" receivers, but only will carry 2 bikes and are not expandable to 4 bikes in the future.
we've got a good deal on 1 more thule doubletrack 990, which has been replaced with the 990xt.


----------

